# Taper rebuilds



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey guys let me know if your taper needs rebuilt. Quality repairs, reasonable prices. Plenty of guys who have run my rebuilds. Pricing based on what needs to be done, but I can get quite a bit done for under $250.

Email me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Buy "quite a bit" I mean:
New drive chain
New cable drum and cable
New piston seal
New drive plates
New nylon bearings
New roller brake

And the labor to install the above. Every taper is a little different, but that gives you a ballpark for a pretty nice overhaul!


----------

